# Transmisor Sencillo de Frecuencia Modulada.



## fer_jazz (Sep 12, 2009)

Hola a todos en el foro, quisiera compartirles este circuito de fm el cual me funciono bien, digo bien porque se puede obtener mejores resultados montandolo tal y como lo hace su autor. Enseguida dejare algunos videos de youtube donde el autor explica su montaje y su funcionamiento, para que ustedes noten la estabilidad en la parte 3 lo explica con un frecuenciometro.

Video Parte 1: YouTube - Making a FM transmitter Part 1

Video Parte 2: YouTube - Making a FM transmitter Part 2

Video Parte 3: YouTube - Making a FM transmitter Part 3

Video Parte 4: YouTube - Making a FM transmitter Part 4

Circuito extraido de http://www.translocal.jp/radio/micro/howtosimplestTX.html


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 12, 2009)

Si no fuera mucho pedir, ¿algun moderador lo podria poner como destacado o habria algun problema?


----------



## Ncoola (Sep 12, 2009)

La verdad es que se merece una chincheta!


----------



## electroandres (Sep 12, 2009)

esta muy bueno, excelente aporte


----------



## djboofer (Sep 12, 2009)

Gran aporte compañero...
Saludos


----------



## Ncoola (Sep 13, 2009)

He creado un .rar donde he traducido toda la pagina web, los esquemas y todo, pasado a pdf, también he incluido los vídeo, lo he subido a mi web, aquí lo tenéis, espero que os sirva: 

http://www.roboticadunas.com/descargas/transmisorsimple.rar

Ponedlo en el mensaje principal para que sea accesible a mas gente


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 13, 2009)

Exacto Ncoola, creo q cada vez más gente lo va viendo pero aun asi siento q no ha sido suficiente es muy poca gente la q lo ha visto y eso q a mi me parece un buen aporte este mini transmisor sobre todo por el video 3 donde explica a que frecuencia se puede manejar y uno puede ver esa estabilidad.


----------



## Ncoola (Sep 13, 2009)

Si, se ve muy estable, yo la voy a montar

¿Viste el .rar que puse?

Es la documentación traducida.


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 13, 2009)

No aun no he visto el .rar en un rato más me lo bajo.


----------



## Ncoola (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok.

Ah, por cierto, he encargado un frecuenciometro, con esto podre comprobar por mi mismo la estabilidad de la radio comparandola con otras


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 13, 2009)

Excelente que daria yo por tener un frecuenciometro para asi sabes si las radios que he construido funcionan, me imagino que te sera muy util si te gusta la radiofrecuencia.


----------



## electroandres (Sep 13, 2009)

tengo una pregunta sobre la bobina... la puedo hacer con cable unifilar sin sacarle el plastico que lo recubre?


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 13, 2009)

Asi es, de hecho en transmisor que yo elaboré con un cable unifilar con el plastico que lo recubre, asi que en resumen deberia funcionarte correctamente compañero electroandres.


----------



## electroandres (Sep 14, 2009)

preguntaba porque da especificaciones muy precisas del alambre ESMALTADO y pense que por lo tanto, si le daba otro cable, este podia hacer diferencia en la inductancia de la bobina, y me daba el resultado en cualquier otra frecuencia de transmision


----------



## electroandres (Sep 14, 2009)

este post tendria que estar destacado, en proyectos y en la wiki... realmente es excelente


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 14, 2009)

Estoy de acuerdo con tigo electroandres pero no se si los moderadores no lo quieran poner o simplemente no lo han visto, ojala y lo pudieran poner creo q es un buen aporte.
En cuanto a lo de la bobina, deberia funcionarte sin problema yo no utilicé cable esmaltado y me funcionó, no de maravilla pero fue porque mi montaje no es estilo manhatan si no completamente al aire.
Eso si ten en cuenta que debes de cumplir con las medidas de la bobina o lo mas cercana a ellas.


----------



## electroandres (Sep 14, 2009)

ok amigo mañana ya lo estoy armando... esperemos que los moderadores lo vean ...


----------



## electroandres (Sep 15, 2009)

estaria bueno que alguien pueda explicar la funcion de cada componenete en el circuito, para que quede mas aclarado el tema.  Yo no lo explico porque no lo se y me interesaria saberlo. Si alguien se puede tomar esta molestia, se lo voy a agradecer de corazon...


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 15, 2009)

¿Ya lo probaste electroandres? Bueno, si seria bueno que alguie lo explicara yo soy hobbista asi que no tengo muchos conocimientos matematicos y de RF, asi que si alguien se anima seria muy noble de su parte.


----------



## electroandres (Sep 15, 2009)

me equvoque cuando compre una resistencia entonces no me anduvo, supongo que por eso... me equvoque en vez de comprar 470 ohm compre 4k7 ... errores por falta de atensión
cuando arregle eso, comento devuelta


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 16, 2009)

A todos nos pasa compañero, en una ocasion tambien me dieron una resistencia mal y por eso no me andubo un trasmisor.

Recuerda que al variar uno de los componentes varia su frecuencia asi que necesitan ser los componentes que se mencionan ahi.


----------



## bebeto (Sep 16, 2009)

Hola....

estoy por encarar este transmisor..... y me preguntaba a que distancia transmite ¿? ya que tambien tengo el diagrama de otro transmisor simple con un pre de audio, y no me decido por cual construir


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 16, 2009)

Hola compañero bebeto la verdad desconosco a cuanta distancia puede transmitir yo lo he montado pero el mio no quedo del todo bien asi que puedo transmitir algunos 10m, supongo que bien montado puede dar un poco más y con alguna antena aun más, pero tambien toma en cuenta que es de baja potencia.


----------



## electroandres (Sep 16, 2009)

yo calculo que con un cable como antena, de masomenos 20 a 30 cm.. te puede llegar a transmitir a  unos 50m. Puedo estar errado, pero podria ser


----------



## bebeto (Sep 16, 2009)

muchas gracias..... creo que me decido por el otro circuito... cuando pueda subo el esquema... ya que este tiene un alcanze de unos 30 m es un lindo bichito viene con un pre.....


felicitaciones por ese transmisor... la verdad que me dejo sorprendido como unos pocos componentes pueden hacer un transmisor de buena calidad...


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 16, 2009)

Si seria bueno que pudieras subir el esquema del transmisor que quieres arma y tambien seria bueno que armaras este solo para que lo pruebes.


----------



## electroandres (Sep 16, 2009)

con que transistor lo probaste¿? yo toy con un 337


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 17, 2009)

También lo probe con un bc337 y me fue de maravilla.
Saludos.


----------



## electroandres (Sep 18, 2009)

lo probe y anduvo a una frecuencia de 107mhz.. ahora un problema... no lacanzo mas de 20 cm de distancia.. jajaja
puede ser por el lugar que lo probe, porq estaba en los talleres de mi colegio y encima pasan todos los cables y caños de agua y electricidad de toda la instalacion. Mi profesor me dijo eso, igual le voy a hacer un amplificador a la salida para ver a que distancia puede llegar


----------



## fer_jazz (Sep 18, 2009)

Es muy corta la distancia a la que te alcanzo jajajaj el que yo monte si me alcanzo un poco más lo probé en mi casa y alcanzo unos 10m, seria bueno que le montaras algun amplificador para la RF para ver cuanto más te puede alcanzar.

¿Con que metodo lo montaste?¿Manhattan ó completamente al aire?


----------



## electroandres (Sep 18, 2009)

manhaattan, pero el problema debe ser que tenia muchos equivos de prueba (generador de funciones, osciloscopio y fuente regulada de la put.. madre)y el problema antes mencionado (de el aula y los tubos)
ya lo voyu a probar al aire libre y me diceño con un 2n2222 un amplificador de redio frecuencia..


----------



## fer_jazz (Ene 16, 2010)

Bien me he armado el transmisor tal y como lo dice su autor y funciona espectacular, con una antena telescopica me ha dado unos 30 metros y el transmisor estaba al aire libre porque en casa me daba mucho menos, vere si puedo grabar un video de la transmision.


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 3, 2010)

muy bueno este pequeño aparatito, era el que estaba buscando, 


> me diceño con un 2n2222 un amplificador de redio frecuencia..


  anda igual con este transistor??
cuanto duraria la bateria????
 si funca con el 2n2222 lo armo en unos dias y subo los esquemas del armado, ya que tengo todo para hacerlo menos 2sc2001


----------



## fer_jazz (Jul 4, 2010)

La verdad no se si funcione con un 2n2222, pero puedes probar la bateria te dura un buen tiempo, creo que solo consume a lo mucho 10mA.


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 4, 2010)

con un tranasistor bc547??    u otro parecido porque en mi tienda de electronica no hay de esa clase,
listo, el circuitoconsume 10mA, pero la bateria de 9V. cuantos ampers tiene?


----------

